# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Compatibility

## Evolta

Hello all,

I'm using office 365 2013 (I think). I'm making an awesome file with some macro's, thus saved as an xlsm file.
Now I am wondering if that will open on all (previous) versions of excel.

I noticed some older versions of excel running here, my guess would be 2003, but I'm not sure.
Since I cannot test it this week, since the person in question is not here, I'm not able to test it myself.

Another question related to this, what is the best way to set security level? 
I know I can trust my own program, but it's just for one other (max 2 other) persons to make something slightly more easy.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Fotis1991

> ..... I'm making an awesome file with some macro's, thus saved as an xlsm file.



xlsm file will not work in Excel 2003.

Excel does not gives absolutely security for advanced users.

Depant of the acces that you want to give to the other users you could use 3 different passwords when your workbook is opened by someone.

For this you have to start a new thread.

----------


## Evolta

I was talking about the security settings about opening macro's. Not adding passwords. (at least I think that is what you mean)

Will just saving the xlsm file to xls (97-2003) help?

----------


## Fotis1991

> ..will just saving the xlsm file to xls (97-2003) help?



95% yes.

............

----------


## TMS

You cannot set or manage the macro security level on someone else's computer, they have to do it. Normally, you/they would set it so that the user has to enable or "authorise" the macro(s) to run.

If you are using a much older version of Excel, you may find that it cannot cope with the design, features and the VBA code that has been used.

For example, from Excel 2007, there are many additional functions, such as COUNTIFS and SUMIFS. And things like Conditional Formatting are much more sophisticated.  Not to mention something as "simple" as the increased level of nesting in an IF formula.

So, it very much depends on what you mean by "awesome" but I suspect you may have issues.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Evolta

> You cannot set or manage the macro security level on someone else's computer, they have to do it. Normally, you/they would set it so that the user has to enable or "authorise" the macro(s) to run.
> 
> So, it very much depends on what you mean by "awesome" but I suspect you may have issues.



Ye I can do that on the computers, that won't be a problem.

And the "awesome" was mentioned since it's kinda basic  :Wink: 
Hopefully it works and otherwise be able to find a workaround. 

Ty for the info both.

Last question for now... The formulas that do not work (like you said sumifs, countifs, etc.). Will I be able to detect it myself if I save it as a 97-2003 file?
Or will it just work since I do have 2013 (or something) installed and only give errors on older versions?

----------


## Fotis1991

> Last question for now... The formulas that do not work (like you said sumifs, countifs, etc.). Will I be able to detect it myself if I save it as a 97-2003 file?



Formulas like these will gives you an error. So you'll be able to detect them. SUMPRODUCT is the formula that you'll need to use for replace theese formulas(Works in ALL Excel editions).

Note: My previous reply "95% YES" was for the qustion "if macros should work in a 2003 file"

----------


## Evolta

I noticed that I can detect the formulas that do not work. 
Not much of a problem. I think I can solve it  :Wink:  thanks

----------


## TMS

The functions, I think will appear to evaluate OK until you try to recalculate.  Then you'll get a #NAME? error.  The functions will be shown as xlfn.SUMIFS.

As Fotis said, the answer is SUMPRODUCT and, I have to be honest, I find that more flexible than COUNTIFS and SUMIFS.

Regards, TMS



If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 


*New quick method:*
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Solved. To undo, select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved. 

Or you can use this way:

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save


You may also want to consider thanking those people who helped you *by clicking on the little star at the bottom* left of their reply to your question.

----------


## Evolta

Ye I noticed I had some IFERROR's to make sure devided by 0 would not give an error. I just replaced them with IF function. (if denomanator = 0; show 0 otherwise make the fraction)

Thanks I will mark the thread als solved. I kinda have done these things before  :Wink: 
Just as a reminder.. I might sometimes forget to thank people, that does not mean I didn't appreciate the help  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Thanks for the rep  :Smilie: 






> I kinda have done these things before



I generally offer just a gentle reminder, it doesn't always happen.  And it is useful for others to see that you have a solution with which you are happy.





> I might sometimes forget to thank people, that does not mean I didn't appreciate the help



If you don't say it, we don't know it.

Just as a reminder: if people don't get thanked for the help they have provided, they might think twice next time you ask.  Your choice.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

